# lets try this again



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ok, everyone had time to mess around with nates pic, but no one took the time to design a decal for this website. so Im going to up the prize, everyone who enters will have a copy of the winning entry in decal form sent to them for free just for taking the time to design something.the decal will be made silver because it was the winning color in the poll.

heres what im looking for:

text or image or a combonation of both. it has to be an outline, I can't do shading with this machine. the image will be cut from a piece of decal stock, so it can only be one color, so please send entrys in black and white.

last time we had an image that was pretty sweet, but permition had not been granted(yet) to use it , so please make all entrys your own work or have permition before you enter it in the contest.
this is all free on my side, Im doing this because I want to promote this site.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres my entry


----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Maybe add a skull and crossbones somewhere? Just a suggestion


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ya, draw it up


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t my artistic skills suck!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Here is something i threw together. I think my spacing for the text might be wrong. And im thinking of adding a biohazard sign in the background.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bump this puppy. Hey graphics people, get to work,









Drew, could you help me out with an entry.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

I gave it a shot, a geri and a piraya.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

can designs this intracate be put into the decals your doing nitro? Liquid, please make the Piranha-Fury.com more evident, then maybe we can get these printed seperate


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

liquid, you design is kickass, but im not sure it can be made on a vinal cutter, ill check it out on a test run.

v4por, nice, I like it









keep the entrys comming


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Nitro, can it be full-color, or will that increase the price too much?

Anyways, here's a try:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Liquid Snake said:


>


Liquid, can you invert this put this on a black background, make Piranha-Fury.com larger and red..... possible tshirt candidate there.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And another one:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> And another one:


 i think it needs to be more Black OR white....because he is cutting it from vinyl, not printing it...so shadows and all that jazz wont work


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

More like this?


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Liquid, can you invert this put this on a black background, make Piranha-Fury.com larger and red..... possible tshirt candidate there.


 Hehe like this?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn your exposing my perfectionist tendencies!! Invert the piranha iteself so the white is black, and the black is white.....then either keep the piranha fury under it, or move it over it... this could be our first tshirt
also you scrunched the piranha up a little, keep it stretched out...

sorry to be







Nitro!

Also use that font in the other one we were tlaking about over PM


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

did you unscrunch the piranha? As in this pic the piranha looks mroe elongated and natural:










we are getting there. I am loving it!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang Liquid, you have skillz!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

the top one could turn into our first shirt....simple, 2 color...cheap, i like it!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I haven't much free time right now and i couldn't make a PFury decal but i got 1 wallpaper with two different fonts here they are...

*if anyone wants these too "special" fonts just pm me.

Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

the second....


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thats alot of skilled decals you guys made








evry1 of them looks really nice


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

after testing it i saw that you can attach also other files than pics so...
Here are the fonts.....

Jim


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

my parents own a sign company and we have a digital printer and vinyl cutters, the digital pritner can print about anything so I might be able to get ones that have sepcial things going on that vinyl cant do.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm gonna enter one too...just hold up. I just finished doing a rough draft. So what was the prize again?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

vanz said:


> I'm gonna enter one too...just hold up. I just finished doing a rough draft. So what was the prize again?


 free decals, plus respect!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

It wouldn't let me link a dynamic page as an IMG [EDIT- figured it out], but here's my take on Liquid's original. Hope you don't mind too badly... Anyway click the link, and the pic should pop up. If you don't want it available, just tell me and I'll kill the link.

--n8


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Liquid Snake said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid, can you invert this put this on a black background, make Piranha-Fury.com larger and red..... possible tshirt candidate there.
> ...


 nice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tommy V said:


> my parents own a sign company and we have a digital printer and vinyl cutters, the digital pritner can print about anything so I might be able to get ones that have sepcial things going on that vinyl cant do.


 check with your parents and write me a PM for prices for decals.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

So who is making the final decision on the stickers?? And when. I want some.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh i just inverted the one i did i think it looks better This way.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice work guys!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work guys!! so when can we get or buy the t-shirt?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

quote:So who is making the final decision on the stickers?? And when. I want some.

there will be a poll as soon as I get a couple more entrys.

quote:my parents own a sign company and we have a digital printer and vinyl cutters, the digital pritner can print about anything so I might be able to get ones that have sepcial things going on that vinyl cant do.

















judazzz, your designs are awesome, but the fish in the logo it can't do because its a shaded picture, it could cut out an outline, but that would remove the letering.

most everyone elese can be done, even liquids piranha (which is kickass) and vapor your design looks great both ways

keep them comeing, I will make the poll probley next week, everyone who has entered will get the winning decal mailed to them free, and the winner gets bragging rights and





















from all of us on the board


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Liquids piranha will be the next t shirt too. Working on that now!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's my entry...sorry it took so long


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

maybe something for unleash the fury...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

i dunno what was better...with the marks on the tail or not...so here's without the marks on the tail.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I started working on it and got bored, but I think the whole concept is cool, like having bites out of the letters, someone else do one and make it look better


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

vanz said:


> i dunno what was better...with the marks on the tail or not...so here's without the marks on the tail.


 I can't see your image


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ok I got it to work, very nice.

and nice avatar, I may have to take a break to go and


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

keep the entrys comeing, this is great, ill be posting a vote soon!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

mine looks plain


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

hers my entry.sorry i anit no deigsner.maybe somebody can modify better thanks.tried to get all black background cant.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> hers my entry.sorry i anit no deigsner.maybe somebody can modify better thanks.tried to get all black background cant.


 sorry, thats too complex for a vinal cutter. thanks for the entry though


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

vanz said:


> Here's my entry...sorry it took so long


 this is rad.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

jefflopez94509 said:


> mine looks plain


 have to remove the red, otherwize in black and white it looks like this:


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

k...


----------

